# "Envoyer à nouveau" un mail sur ipad / iphone



## pedrito256 (23 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Il y a une option très pratique sur Mail de Osx : "envoyer un nouveau" (première option du menu "message"). J'utilise tout le temps cette option pour ma société (renvoyer un mail client, préciser quelque chose tout en gardant le reste, etc.)

Sauf que je ne la trouve ni dans mail de l'iphone, ni dans celui de l'ipad.
D'où mes 2 questions :

1) quelqu'un sait-il comment faire pour le faire (pas très français tout ça) ?
2) dans le nouveau système ios 4, cela est-il possible ?

Merci, vous me sauveriez mon achat d'ipad, et donc ma vie )


----------



## Dagui (27 Juin 2010)

Saut,
Tu ne chercherais tout simplement pas l'option "transférer" ? Une fois dans le mail voulu, tu tape sur la petite flèche qui permet de répondre, sauf que là tu choisi Transférer. Tu pourra donc surligner, ajouter ou enlever tout ce que tu voudras, et comme tu dois indiquer le(s) destinataires, tu pourras l'envoyer à d'autres personnes si besoin.

Mais effectivement ce dont tu parles n'existe pas, même dans iOS4.


----------



## pedrito256 (19 Août 2010)

Merci !

Pour info, je n'aime pas trop transférer un mail car il y a une ligne à gauche de la partie transférée. Et comme je risque de le transférer plusieurs fois, je n'ai pas envie d'avoir un amoncellement de lignes à ce niveau

A+


----------

